# Wanna see a 2008 Yeti 303 with Cane Creek and Kowa suspension?



## fixtup (Jan 10, 2008)

then go here, click the blue link and listen to the audio. spiffy!

https://www.littermag.com/2008/features/featuremenu.php?featureID=1032


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

man that thing is stylin!

hey btw, heading out to boulder next week for some time with my girlfriend and some climbin, lookin forward to stoppin in your shop. so will i get to see this amazing piece of hardware in real life?


----------



## RaD (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

nice!


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

thing prob. cost as much as two of my cars.


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

rustyskills said:


> thing prob. cost as much as two of my cars.


And this matters how? Wow what an amazin looking bike.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

Sweet! The dude could spend that much money on a ride...but not "spring" for the Ti spring? ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaah












































ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah













































ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahah


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

cmooreboards said:


> And this matters how? Wow what an amazin looking bike.


it dosent but neither does saying it a nice bike because im sure he knows that or he wouldnt of built/bought it


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

the bike seems to be sponsored ...he gives thanks to all (audio) the sponsors at the end of the photoshow on the link


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sweet


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Must be a custom CCDB, original spring collar is too low to fit on a 303


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

puuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrtttttyyyyyyyy...

maybe reason why no Ti sprign is cause they dont make one in his weight or something... i know thats the case for some guys...


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

Thats a helium filled nitride-xylene-impervium alloy, it actually subtracts 2 pounds from the weight of the bike.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

yum.


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

rustyskills said:


> it dosent but neither does saying it a nice bike because im sure he knows that or he wouldnt of built/bought it


ha ha relax man, feeling sarcastic today:thumbsup:


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats pure sex. That frame is my dream frame


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah, that bike was basically free for this guy. LUCKY!


----------



## fixtup (Jan 10, 2008)

there are 10 new photos of it up today...fyi.


----------



## AZCYCLE (Nov 30, 2007)

One sweet ride!!!


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*That thing looks bad azz*

Nice bike


----------



## CovicRacing (May 7, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> Yeah, that bike was basically free for this guy. LUCKY!


I dont know about the rest of the bike, but the fork was for sure!

Nice to see the finished product, Good Luck this year Dave-o!!


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

*OMG - I need to start saving pennies NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11*

I thought my yeti 303 was hot :thumbsup:

but this one is the nicest one long way

WWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know why but that sliding suspension deal confuses me.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Dalis12 said:


> I don't know why but that sliding suspension deal confuses me.


:madman:


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

platforms? huh


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

anyone else see in the bonus pictures that they had a knob on the top right of the fork that read "preroad"????

did they royally screw up their english or is this an actual suspension term?


----------



## fixtup (Jan 10, 2008)

finchy said:


> anyone else see in the bonus pictures that they had a knob on the top right of the fork that read "preroad"????
> 
> did they royally screw up their english or is this an actual suspension term?


the fork is a prototype and the "preroad" is a funny typo made by the machinist making the prototype parts. pretty classic...or should i say "crassic" : )


----------



## rocman1287 (Oct 26, 2006)

someone get me a new pair of pants


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

if you are japanese wouldn't you say preroad, when in actuality you are trying to say preload?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

boogenman said:


> if you are japanese wouldn't you say preroad, when in actuality you are trying to say preload?


:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

I remember seeing that fork last fall, we were laughing all weekend when it was being borrowed to us


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

i wanna know how you get that db on there. Id love one for my 303  
I wonder if its because they changed the design slightly that it can suddenly now fit?


----------

